# Glen Burnie Md. Looking for a Player



## Nikroecyst (Apr 15, 2008)

I am looking for one more player to round out our group. One player is going to be moving in a month or two. The group is 65/35 leaning towards combat. There is a large amount of story but it is suplimented by combat. There are plenty of opportunities for role-playing. 

We play every sunday and players are expected to miss games no more than once a month. We gather at noon and start no later than 1pm. The campaign is placed in Eberron and uses a homebrew story line. 

I can be reached here, at Nikroesis@hotmail.com, or on aim as concreteswandive

~Nik


----------



## Nikroecyst (Apr 19, 2008)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Felix (Apr 20, 2008)

Where in Southern Maryland?


----------



## Psion (Apr 20, 2008)

Would love to, mang, but Sundays don't work for me.


----------



## Nikroecyst (Apr 20, 2008)

Actually I meant to label it as Northern Md. We are playing in Glen Burnie.

Felix are you still interested?


----------



## Nikroecyst (Apr 20, 2008)

I am running a game in Glen Burnie. We have one player moving out of state within the next month and another player that may have to drop out. I am looking for one or possibly two more players to round out a small group for a total of 4 to no more than 5 players. 

It is a DnD 3.5 with custom storyline based in Eberron. We play every week on Sundays and players are expected to miss games no more than once a month. The campaign is 65% Combat/35% Role Playing. I use alot of combat but I make sure that it is flavored well within the storyline. I am a big fan of story and like to have all the characters well planted within the campaign world. Currently the players are leveling to 8th this next game and I plan to take the campaign to 25th level.


----------



## Felix (Apr 22, 2008)

Nikroecyst said:
			
		

> Actually I meant to label it as Northern Md. We are playing in Glen Burnie.
> 
> Felix are you still interested?



I'm interested, but I'd like to tell you my caveats before you accept.

I'm a rowing coach, and all summer I'm going to be teaching a learn-to-row class from 9 to 12 on the Anacostia river. I googled the directions to Glen Burnie, and it estimates a 45min drive time. I don't expect traffic on Sunday afternoons, so that's ok. But there's always something for a coach to do after practice, so I doubt I'd be able to commit to a "no later than 1pm" rule. 1pm estimate, no later than 1:30. I'd give a call to let you know my ETA, of course. 

I'm totally ignorant of Eberron.

I'd need to be home (Alexandria) by 10ish, and it's a 1-hour drive back, so leaving at 9pm at the latest; how long do you usually game?

If this timetable works out, perhaps this coming Sunday?


----------



## Felix (Apr 22, 2008)

For my curiousity, what's the makeup of the group? Players and PCs?


----------



## Nikroecyst (Apr 23, 2008)

I will talk to the current players and see what they think about pushing the game back to about 2 pm. I am ok with it but I will have to check with the players.

We are scheduled to play from 1-6. If we push the start time back we will push the quit time back as well, im thinking 2-7. BUT we usually just play till some one has to leave. Which is usually around 7-8. As long as we get 4 hours of play in im fine with quiting any time after that.

Would you be ok with not missing any more than one game a month? I don't know what duties a coach has to attend to seeing as how I've never coached anything in my life. I just want to make sure that you will beable to attend games fairly regularly. We have had a problem with this in the past and it has recently been corrected and I would like to make sure it stays that way. Its nothing personal. 

When I started the campaign I demanded that the group be familiar with Eberron but as the game progressed I found that thier schedules  didn't permit extra reading so I am used to having the group not know too much about Eberron. Not to mention I use a custom storyline and some of the original printed material in Eberron is subject to change, almost at my whim. We all have pdfs for use during game so that you can familiarize your self when need be. But I wouldn't worry about knowing too much about the setting, however you may want to gloss through the campaign setting book when you get a chance.

I am keeping the group fairly small with no more than 4 players. However if a new player joins now it will be 5 players till our one player moves in about 4-6 weeks.

Myles d'Denieth, Human, Holy Warrior 8 (Custom Paladin Variant)
Rocky, Shifter, Barbarian 4/Fighter 1/ Ranger 2
Kanti, Human, Bard 7
Delrox (pronounced del-ROE), Elf, Wizard 8

There is also an NPC following the group around. I gave the group the feat Leadership for free for one player so that they could have a healer. They were severly in need of a divine caster. Rock is the character that will be leaving and though he is currently the "beat-stick" Myles is the "meat-shield" and can take his place as heavy hitter. The group could use a healer or divince caster willing to help heal the group. I encourage players to play what they want but the group MUST be well rounded. 

Any player jumping in at this point will start at 7th level. I usually level the group every other game. We have ALOT of material per game and thus each game tends to be packed to the brim with a little of everything. Challenges are very difficult usually set at a couple levels above the group. As of yet, since starting at third level, no one has died yet. There was a VERY close call last game but they pulled through even with a player short. There is ALOT of magic and magic items. It balances the high challenges well. Currently I am only usings a certain list of WotC source material but I am always open to suggestions. 

Alot of this is subject to change by the time any player actually joins considering the frequentcy with wich we meet to play and how often the group levels. 

Felix hopefully I covered everything for you. Lemme know if I missed anything or if you have any other questions.


----------

